# What brand/model of compound do you fella's shoot?



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*Hoyt*

3 protechs one wheel and half 3000 limbs smooth bow too much finger pinch. 3000 limb cam.5 it's ok
lxpro limbs cam.5 hate it can not shoot it for nothing


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

I have always shot the longer bows, aspen with wheels, but a couple of years ago at Vegas I pulled a merlin and fell in love. I bought a new XT with cams and I love it. I am learning that with cams, you do not relax your fingers before you are ready to shoot. The good news is my score is getting better. 
Charlie


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

capool said:


> 3 protechs one wheel and half 3000 limbs smooth bow too much finger pinch. 3000 limb cam.5 it's ok
> lxpro limbs cam.5 hate it can not shoot it for nothing



When I shot ProTec's, it was with the long, LX Pro limbs (now XT4000) and accuwheels.....super-smooth (like you said), and at appr. 47" ata, no finger-pinch at all.....

I've heard many finger-shooters say that they could never get the cam and 1/2 to tune good for fingers......but that the accuwheels or wheel and 1/2 shot great for them....


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

TexasGuy said:


> When I shot ProTec's, it was with the long, LX Pro limbs (now XT4000) and accuwheels.....super-smooth (like you said), and at appr. 47" ata, no finger-pinch at all.....
> 
> I've heard many finger-shooters say that they could never get the cam and 1/2 to tune good for fingers......but that the accuwheels or wheel and 1/2 shot great for them....


Yea that is what I shoot now and I also heard the wheel and a half tunes pretty good for fingers.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I seem to have a small collection of Protecs. I agree the wheels are fun to shoot but just don't have the super clean release or punch of cams. I'm presently shooting Protecs with XT4000 and 3000 limbs, all with Cam 1/2 that seems to be the ticket. I'm still trying to figure out if I like the shorter limbs better than the long ones. The 3000 limbs have a small speed advantage but don't seem to be quite as forgiving as the 4000 limbs. Both the speed and forgiveness differences are slight. The cam timing is a non-issue for me. I do have Winners Choice strings and my pro shop set the timing on all my bows and they've never moved. Actually, I've been hoping they would go out of time so I could play with them but I've given up. I've had the same experience with the few Mathews bows I've owned - a Conquest and an Ovation. My Mathews dealer keeps telling me what a problem Hoyt cams are to keep tuned but he hasn't a clue. 

I have an Ovation that I tried but just didn't seem to connect. I'll have to try an Apex again. I don't think the Mathews bows I've owned are any quieter or faster than Hoyt.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

See my setup below. I will be popping for a Conquest 3 in January though and retire my Buckmaster. For the money, I am already used to single cams and what to expect so went with the Mathews.


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Shot an old 90 something Superslam for a couple of years. Tried to get into using a release, but nothing felt as right as bare fingers. Didn't like the tab either. Last year I got a more modern MT sport, but the previous owner had changed the cams to Advance cams, and the wall's so sloppy I hate it. I'm looking for the original command cams to put it back to spec.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

TexasGuy said:


> Up until 8 months ago, I shot long ata, high brace-height Hoyt bows exclusively......Aspen, ProTec, etc......all with EneryWheels or AccuWheels......extremely accurate bows for finger-shooters, very forgiving....but, as we all know, pretty slow by today's standards.....
> 
> In February this year (2006), I bought a black riser/camo-limb Mathews Apex (42 1/4" ata, 8" brace-height).....nearly all the top Pro finger shooters in IBO and ASA were shooting and winning with this bow, so I thought "heck, maybe they're on to something?".....
> 
> ...


how do you pull through if i do I will shoot way right.


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*forge*

I am currently setting a f2xl back up for fingers. I have shot forge for past 4 years and have been supper happy with them. they are light and cost less.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

capool said:


> how do you pull through if i do I will shoot way right.


Capool,

The trick is to use back-tension ONLY and pull STRAIGHT BACK, at the same time relaxing your fingers.....that will keep you from "plucking" the string and
getting those right or left shots you mentioned.....it takes some practice and solid form to get it right....took me several months, since I had always shot "dead-hand" with my soft-wall, long-valley, roundwheel Hoyts.....


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Sep 28, 2006)

I shoot an Oneida Aero force with a release.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I have shot the Protec, 3000 limbs and cam and halfs for the past few years and really like it. 
I'm hoping somebody orders a Pro 38 or Montega with 3000 limbs (custom shop only) and C2 cams and lets me know what they think!


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

I shoot the Hoyt Proelite with 3000 limbs and the cam and 1/2. I shot the protechs before that and started with 2000 limbs. The 2000 limbs were tough at 50 plus yards. I have a Proelite with the new C2 cams on the way. I love the way the string gets away from me on the hoyts. I have never been a fan of the 1 cam bows , but those Conquest have won their share. Any thing long or short can be shot with practice.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*protec*

target bow is protec xt 3000 cam 1/2 30.5" draw 2 fingers under.

hunting bow protec xt-2000 cam 1/2


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

TexasGuy said:


> Capool,
> 
> The trick is to use back-tension ONLY and pull STRAIGHT BACK, at the same time relaxing your fingers.....that will keep you from "plucking" the string and
> getting those right or left shots you mentioned.....it takes some practice and solid form to get it right....took me several months, since I had always shot "dead-hand" with my soft-wall, long-valley, roundwheel Hoyts.....


Capool , Texas is dead on with this , also if you are pulling to hard and are getting right arrows , you are probably also pulling yourself around to the right a little before the shot goes off ( geting your elbow to far behind you instead of straight back )


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*No bow.*

I am currently without a finger bow at this time. But I was shooting a Darton Cyclone RC. That thing was a 3d monster. 42" ATA 305 IBO 60-70#. It was also a spot killer too. I saw a target version for sale in the classified ad I wouldn't mind getting my hands on. But like i said in another forum. I really dig the Martin bows.:wink:


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

*Models*

I have a Martin Shadowcat Elite that I use for target

I have two PSE Dakota SU's - one curretnly set up for target and one I have yet to et up


----------



## JASON WILLIAMS (Feb 10, 2005)

i have had three mathews bows they all shot great for fingers. two con quest
and one ovation. now i shoot i think the best bow i had ever shot. bowtech 
old glory pro500 rest, srewd stab. cbe sights, batesman tab.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

ia bhtr said:


> Capool , Texas is dead on with this , also if you are pulling to hard and are getting right arrows , you are probably also pulling yourself around to the right a little before the shot goes off ( geting your elbow to far behind you instead of straight back )


How in the heck do I know if I'm pulling to hard ?


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

capool said:


> How in the heck do I know if I'm pulling to hard ?


I know I have thought about quiting more in the last 3 yearas than ever before. ever since my striker my cc cams went down


----------



## compoundpuller (Jan 21, 2006)

*finger bows*

I have 3 great bows for fingers; mathews ovation, conquest, and my favorite is the reflex caribou; not much on speed but shoots as true as anything there is; all I do is NOTHING but hunt 12 months a year and none of these bows have ever let me down but I prefer the caribou over anything I have; very durable :darkbeer:


----------



## bigphil (Oct 11, 2005)

*bows*

I have a Ross 337 and a Jennings Grandmaster. I may be buying a Ross 337 comp..


----------



## snowshoe (Jul 18, 2005)

*hoyt protec*

I used to hunt with a hoyt super slam supreme.LOved that bow . I shot thousands of arrows out of that thing without any major problems. Then I bought a hoyt protec with lx 4000 limbs.Big differance in the feel of the two bows.I like the feel of the cam and half.There is a nice wall to pull against.


----------



## WyoHunter (Jul 19, 2003)

I shoot a Conquest III and a Rival Pro and like both very much. Both are quiet, fast and stable. :wink:


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*killer finger setups*

I have several but my favorite is a 96' Hoyt Defiant supereme with master cams. Wicked fast and a hard hitter. Don't let anyone tell you that hard cams can't be shot with fingers. I shoot split (one over, two under) with no problems.

BW


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I was a recurve archer until I hit problems with my left elbow, got an oneida and never looked back.I have a Pro Eagle now and i love it.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Soon to be three bows*

I have shot the Hoyt Aspen with Command Cams, a Super Star with E-Wheels, but now I am shootign a Martin Razor Elite with Nitrous X cams and a Straight Razor with the Nitrous Cams. I have a S4 on order with the new Furious Cam. I love the solid wall and the long Axle to Axle.

I am confident that the new Scpeter 4 will be as much of a tack driver as the Razor X. 

Arrow


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

Mathews Apex, 57#, 29" draw length (ASA Bow)
Mathews Conquest 3, 60#, 29". (IBO Bow)
Mathews Conquest 4, 55#, 29". (Indoor Bow)


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Bowtech Declaration 4, 60.2 lbs, 27".


----------



## ESPcobra (Aug 29, 2006)

I have been shooting a Onedia BE modified by Monster Bows. 58#, 28" draw. Seems very forgiving and shoots quiet and straight.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Brand of Bow*

I have a new Martin S4 on order and can't wait for brown to show up. HURRY, HURRY, OH PLEASE HURRY!!!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I have a Mathews Classic that I have been fooling with. I have had a little trouble getting good arrow flight. I will fool with it some more after deer season. Might have to go to a release or try a different bow. I like the weight though and it's super quiet. 76#@30.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Currently shooting a Ovation 

Would be curious to know some srrow speeds on some of these set ups ?


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

All of the bows in my signature have been shot at some time with fingers.

Shortest bow 38 inch ATA longest 44 inch ATA.

I am shooting the Conquest at 67# with X7 2312 getting 270 fps @ 28 inch and shooting it instictively

The Pro 40 is shooting 284 fps Fatboys 315 gr/60# @28 inch with CJ pro 3

The Pro 40 Dually is set up with a trigger but is the fastest bow by quite a way.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Bowfishen Sully said:


> Currently shooting a Ovation
> 
> Would be curious to know some srrow speeds on some of these set ups ?



With my Mathews Apex (58 lbs., 30.5" AMO draw), I'm getting 255 fps with 420 gr. arrows.......61 fpe....:darkbeer:


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

From my Apex shooting Easton lightspeeds, I am getting 284 fps.
From the Conquest 3 shooting the same arrow, 304 fps
From the Conquest 4 shooting Easton Fatboys, 285 fps


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

2002 Martin Cougar Elite, Fury Cams, 65% let-off.

Wish had a Razor X Elite, with Nitrous Cams.

Robert


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

loll still have my starting bow dont have enough money to replace a new bow tht i will grow out of but i shoot a champion badger only 45lbs draw weight but it gets the job done for target and hunting deer all i need it for lol


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

BT Old Glory...37 1/4 ata


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## Schriner (Feb 1, 2005)

Martin Razor X with straight limbs. long, fast, lots of brace height


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*bow length*

I need to expand on my list as there have been many greats over the years. 

These are my top 3.

#1 My most valuable player is my 92' Tomcat II Oneida, I aquired it only two years ago and outta sheer accuracy I have taken more deer with it shot for shot than any I own. I hope it posted my first Pope and Young deer in my 20 years bowhunting this year. The deer pic is on this site.

#2 96' Hoyt Defiant Supreme master cam, Heavy hitter, it will reach out and touch'em, it has put almost 40 in the freezer over the years.

#3 Darton Lightining, way ahead of its time but pure raw performance.......... rough on the elbows. 

I think the day of the finger bow is over.

Do what I do.

Find'em.......... they are out there!

Give a serious look at the 90's Oneida AeroForces and Strike Eagles or mid 90's Hoyt Defiants. 

You can find them.......And get them at a steal.

The Oneidas you can still get all the parts, less the riser as far back as.................they were made.


----------



## Nabob (Dec 20, 2003)

C2 with mini max cam for target and still my favorite bow
Old Glory for 3D and Hunting
Testing the water with a Trykon XL


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Barnsdale Classic with Tristars.


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

*My finger shooting arsenal*

Mathews Con 3 with 5 pin....60 @ 28"

Hoyt Gamemaster Hybrid with med carbon oly limbs, barebow with flipper 2 and cavalier button.... 42 @ 27"

Kota Nomad TD Longbow off the shelf... 45 @ 27"

Mick UK


----------



## Jacob Wukie (Dec 18, 2004)

Bowtech Constitution


----------



## rbsteff (Nov 12, 2004)

2006 ProTec with XT 3000 limbs, 65% letoff, cam 1/2 cams. Looking to buy a 38 Pro or a 38 Ultra, have shot the 38 Pro, will shoot the 38 Ultra in the first of December. Also shot the Vectrix XL and did not notice much finger pinch on this new bow from Hoyt. All the new Hoyt bows I shot were totally vibration free and felt great to shoot.


----------



## Hans (Oct 9, 2003)

Barnsdale Classic 64# (steel cable set up) , around 58%LO, 46"ata
Merlin Supernova, 57#, 55%LO T-wheels ,41.5" ata
Shoot them both with the assistance of a Clicker.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Protec with 3000 limbs and cam .5 and also a protec with the lxpro limbs and cam .5. Both shoot great.


----------



## CMR (Jan 13, 2006)

See my signature. :darkbeer:


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Bowtech Constitution, 05 model. 30 3/4" draw. Litespeed 400s going at 290fps.

Also Oneida BE, same arrows, same velocity.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> Barnsdale Classic with Tristars.



Hey, Unclegus......you shooting the "shoot-thru" or "cable-guard" Classic with those TriStars???


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Texas Guy,

Shooting a cableguard on a Sureloc sight bracket. I'd like to try the shoot thru although after looking at the setup, I'd almost bet I'd have a clearance problem.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

currently shooting a Hoyt Ultraelite XT 3000 limbs , 60# cam & 1/2 @ 28"s & have a 2005 Shadowcat Nitrous X 45/60 with 28"s on the way ........ really been wanting to try a shoot thru , and this one is a whole lot cheaper than new , doubt if it will be as smooth as my hoyt , but sure will be nice to have a true 2 cam again , really like the tuneability of them


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

ILMathewsPro said:


> From my Apex shooting Easton lightspeeds, I am getting 284 fps.
> From the Conquest 3 shooting the same arrow, 304 fps
> From the Conquest 4 shooting Easton Fatboys, 285 fps


thous are some nice speeds. I always seemed to loos my consistance at 290 when I shot fingers. It was funny mid 280 had great groups, but that extra 5 fps also seemed to come at a price for me.

Reed


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> Texas Guy,
> 
> Shooting a cableguard on a Sureloc sight bracket. I'd like to try the shoot thru although after looking at the setup, I'd almost bet I'd have a clearance problem.


I understand......the clearance-issue concerns me, too.....although several guys have said that with Dave's "doovawhoppi" cable-spreaders installed, arrow-clearance is a non-issue, even with 5" feathers.....

The thing is, I mostly bowhunt and shoot a little target.....with a heavy hunting coat on, I worry that the coat would come into contact with the cables.....

Probably 99% of the guys with Dave's shoot-thru system only target-shoot with it (with short sleeves or a light shirt, where cable-contact with arm is not a problem....)

Decisions, decisions!  :darkbeer:


----------



## indy (Nov 13, 2005)

*hoyt trykon,but now set up my matthews LX with a fixed 5 pin sight with fingers.will try my switchback at a later date ,firstly with fingers,if not have to turn to the real dark side and use a release aid. :eyebrows: *


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Finger bows*

I have a shot draw(26) so I find that my bow ATA I canshoot is 36-40 very nicely. Draw length has a lot to do with ATA. I shot and still have a HOYT Ultra Tech with the wheel and a half. Shot a ram at 35 yards with it,,,,,smooooth!! This year I have a PSE BRUIN........Nice bow.......but The one cam worked nice for me and the ease of holding it back for me was real nice.....heck I am 60 and need all the help I can get......I also have a Hoyt Gamemaster, a Vision Longbow, A FRED BEAR Signature takedown, an Old Browning Take down, A Martin Stick bow a custom 60" Ol Timer longbow, a PSE Nova, A PSE MOJO, a PSE coyote, a Bear Montana and that is most of what I have.....I shoot all of them..........what do I like best? Well it depends what I am shooting at wehile hunting or 3ding........


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Ðe§perado™ said:


> I shoot an Oneida Aero force with a release.


A release! The dark side of the force!


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I shoot a 2001 ProTec LX, Command cams.

I feel the hard wall helps, as posted by TexasGuy.

Just for the fun of it, I've shot the Rytera BulletX Nitrous (about 33" ATA) with fingers. With 2 under it can be done, but only as a last resource.


----------



## Ranger (Jan 26, 2003)

I know it is old and slow, but one of my favorite finger bows is my old Hoyt ProVantage. It shoots as well today as the day I bought it. It has put a lot of deer in my freezer.


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*Finally*

Finally got something I can sink my fingers into!:wink: Check out my signature! Told ya I dig them Martins.:thumbs_up


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have one bow set up with fingers and it is a Bear Barsalino T/D, have had it for a while but it still shoots really good.


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

hoyt meridian,mid 90's pse elite i like older long ata I shoot bare bow.
I figure a slow x is better then a fast 4 by the way i basicly shoot indoors.


----------



## chris g (Jun 18, 2006)

I shoot a Bowtech Old Glory and a Bowtech Pro 38 both with fingers


----------



## Diz (Aug 31, 2006)

I shoot a revamped Martin Firecat with 16" staight limbs and the nitrous X shoot thru system @ 55lbs. Really wanted 65 lbs, but Martin doesn't make the staight limbs anymore and it was 55 or 80 lb. Already had strings and cables bought to fit 16" limbs and Martin wouldn't swap me. Still, I love it. 42 1/2" ata. X system , no side torque, solid wall, smoooooooooth.:thumbs_up


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I shoot a APA Anaconda for hunting 74 lbs, very fast very precise.:thumbs_up


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

Going to shoot a Hoyt Vectrix XL for 3D this year , shooting a mathews Apex indoor with a Rival Pro as a backup ! 
Would like to shoot a Hoyt with a C2 cam .:thumbs_up to see how it feels !
For fun I shoot my Hamilton Classic longbow !!


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*See Signature...*

All Ross...


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here some pictures of my APA

View attachment 200178
View attachment 200179


View attachment 200181
View attachment 200183


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

Reflex Grizzly


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm currently shooting compound fingers with:

PSE Mach 9 with vector 5 cams, 44 ATA, 8.25 b/h, @ 50 lbs.

PSE Dakota with synergy 8 cams, 41 ATA, 7.5" b/h, @ 58 lbs.


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Made the Switch*

I switched from Mathews (Q2XL, Conquest 3, Ovation) after quite a few years to the Ross 337. Tried my first one almost a year ago and fell in love with it. Was asked to shoot a Ross Competition (a fancier 337) for a local shop - and I willingly accepted - and love it too. Love the ultra-smooth draw, hard wall and interchangeability of the modules on the Rosses.

I shoot both of mine at 67 to 68 lbs., 29-inch draw length, with the 65% letoff mods. I haven't chrono'd my Competition, but my 337 is shooting a 393 grain ST Epic 400 at 278 fps. I suspect that my Competition is flinging them pretty good, 'cause the guys in our indoor league frequently comment on the speed and the difficulty of pulling my arrows.

I shot wheel bows for a long time, but after shooting Mathews for so long, I've gotten very used to the feel of the single cams. Although the 337 is only 37 inches ATA, with the large cam and idler, it feels like a much longer bow. These bows are capable of much bigge and better things than I am.


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

I have been shooting fingers for 30 years and have tried a lot of different bows. I have found the Mathews Conquest and Apex to be great finger bows.
The speed is good and equally important to me, they are VERY quiet. I shoot them a little better than I shot the old Hoyt and Jennings round wheel bows, and they are naturally a lot faster.


----------



## Scum Frog (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm presently shooting a 2000 Bear Silverback 44" ATA 29" @ 63#. I'm shooting Carbon Express Rebel arrows tipped with 125gr NAP Shockwave BH's


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Shoot a Hoyt Ultra Elite, XT2000 limbs, Cam & 1/2, dropaway rest, 30" stabilizer and 5 pin Spot hog sight with a 29" draw, 50-60#, 75% letoff and 27.5", 300 grain arrow. Shoot 2 fingers under. Hoyt Ultra Tec for hunting.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

*cool thread*

Bowtech Pro 40 freedom cam 29" draw. Trophy Ridge Dropzone rest.


----------

